# air stone for a CO2 diffuser..?



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

i did that and i find using the wood airstone (the one for saltwater tanks) helps break down CO2 to smaller bubbles.


----------



## blubunny2005 (Jun 18, 2009)

*thanks*

Thanks.. I was just wondering because I have 2 unused airstone pieces in my inventory (I don't have any wood stones as in the saltwater tanks).


----------



## Zezmo (Jan 11, 2006)

You can take a bamboo chopstick, and cut about 3/4" off the pointy end. and jam that into the end of the air/CO2 line. It will produce bubbles about as fine as the limewood ones.


----------



## GTR (May 27, 2009)

Back in my early SW days using air pump driven protein skimmers I bought pieces of basswood and cut and drilled my own blocks. In SW they'd last about a month before the bubble size would increase.

IIRC the bubbles weren't as small as diffusers made for this hobby but I never had much luck with those producing good for very long.

SteveU


----------



## blubunny2005 (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## blubunny2005 (Jun 18, 2009)

i received my diffusers today so i don't need to do anything different now


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

Interesting 3 year old topic.

Does anyone experienced using wooden air stone as CO2 diffuser?

I had previously used an atomic diffuser similar to GLA. My Victor reg has a 30 psi max working pressure and it doesnt really reach to the max setting when fully adjusted. It was working but I was not comfortable getting that reg set full blast. So, im trying to get alernatives like airstones.

Im currently using glass diffusers w/ hagen mini Elite place on top of it.


----------



## tatersalad (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm using a limewood airstone that is made for a protein skimmer right now. I have it placed a couple of inches under a small powerhead and it does great. It's pretty tough to get dialed in at first because of the varying density of the wood, but once you do it does great for me. Probaly would do just as good without being placed under the powerhead.
I'm using it right now while I wait for my UP Aqua inline diffuser


----------

